
Are you ready for America's data protection laws? - elorant
https://venturebeat.com/2019/10/12/are-you-ready-for-americas-data-protection-laws/
======
alexfromapex
The government should be providing a free guide for how to be compliant. It’s
stupid that we have all of these regulations and the layman won’t know how to
follow them.

~~~
m-p-3
Considering how slow the government and legal system are to adapt to new
technologies compared to the private sector, I do not think this is a good
idea.

